# Adapter tooling for Brown and Sharpe #10 taper



## cathead (Apr 10, 2017)

My Gorton Mill (9J) has a Brown and Sharpe #10 taper.  I'm thinking of buying a set of
ER40 collets and making the holder myself.  Is this the best way to make an adaptation
for this machine or is there something better?  I have no trouble turning the BS10 taper
so would just have to figure out how to machine the ER40 end with nut.  I made a BS10
taper for a 1/2 inch end mill and it works fine but don't want to make a big pile of BS10 holders
for all the common sizes...    #10     








Thoughts, comments, recommendations,  please.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 10, 2017)

cathead,  That's what I did on my Gorton.  I made mine for ER-32 for other reasons and it did fine.  I wound up making mine from a piece of 1144 steel I had on hand.  Worked fine for nearly 10 years before I sold the mill.  Go for it!  Was a little "touch and go" on getting runout to near zero in the adapter but once done, it was a nice running piece of tooling!


----------



## cathead (Apr 10, 2017)

4gsr said:


> cathead,  That's what I did on my Gorton.  I made mine for ER-32 for other reasons and it did fine.  I wound up making mine from a piece of 1144 steel I had on hand.  Worked fine for nearly 10 years before I sold the mill.  Go for it!  Was a little "touch and go" on getting runout to near zero in the adapter but once done, it was a nice running piece of tooling!




Ken, 

Thanks for the reply.

At present, I'm thinking of buying a set of ER40 collets with R8 adapter so I can use the collets on my Bridgeport clone as well.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 10, 2017)

cathead said:


> Ken,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> At present, I'm thinking of buying a set of ER40 collets with R8 adapter so I can use the collets on my Bridgeport clone as well.


That's pretty much what I did too.  Use them on my Index 645 mill today.


----------



## Scruffy (May 30, 2017)

Just wondering if you got your adapter made?? I've got a 9-j too.
Thanks scruffy ron


----------



## cathead (May 31, 2017)

Scruffy said:


> Just wondering if you got your adapter made?? I've got a 9-j too.
> Thanks scruffy ron




Yes, I did!    

View media item 96574


----------



## 4GSR (May 31, 2017)

Something to think about going forward.  Universal Engineering used to make a collet adapter that had a No. 10 B & S taper shank and handled the old destination "ZZ" collets.  The range of the ZZ collets was 1/8 to 1".  They are similar to the ER-40 in ways.  They show up on eBay every once in a while. But don't hold your breath!  
Back several years ago, I made both a ER collet chuck and a ZZ collet chuck for the Gorton mill we had.  What happen to them over the years, I have no clue.

Cathead, you did a nice job there!


----------



## Silverbullet (May 31, 2017)

No reason you shouldn't make your own, with a little care during the machining it will work as well or even better. Shouldn't be hard either. If you need help just holler we,'ll help . Gortons are great old mills , super heavy duty and built like a tank. I'm going to make a couple for my mill and a set of blocks to boot.


----------



## cathead (May 31, 2017)

Rough machine the adapter in the lathe and fine tune in the mill with a grinder jig and you will be blessed with
concentricity.  For Ken (4GSR):  I have not ever heard of ZZ collets but I have two ZZ Briggs and Stratton engines
just for the record, nice old single cylinder engines, about 5 horsepower, air cooled, heavy flywheel,  smoooooth... running...


----------

